# A more formal introduction



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi everybody!
I've been posting in several threads over the last 24 hours but technically I've not introduced myself.:embara: 
I'm Julie Jones, my connection to archery is the TV show 
Martin Archery's Wild Extremes, we are seen on the Men's Channel.
My husband Nathan and I produce and he hosts, edits, runs camera and does just about all else for the show.
I have become interested in the course of things to take up hunting myself. Nathan bought me my first bow almost as soon as we got married, and noticed I had a natural apptitude for shooting. He started me out shooting at paper plates with X's across our pond while he was shooting at his targets.
I really liked it and it became kind of a routine thing for us everyday  
At this point Ive become pretty busy with the show and I don't get to shoot everyday like Id like, but I hope that will change soon.
Wish me luck with the coming year, I have been out 2 times turkey season, (didn't see a bird! Lots of "talking" though)
I've also been out 2 times in my Double Bull to hunt Whitetails, I didn't see anything either time then, although the sign was really good.
Well as they say that's why they call it huntin'
Thanks for listening! Hope you're all still awake


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 31, 2005)

Julie, welcome to the board!! Congrats on having a great husband and being willing to participate! :thumbs_up 

Enjoy the board!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard julie.As you can see,a pretty good group of people here.I watch the man's channel.I don't remember if I have seen your show or not,but you can bet I'll be watching for ya now.Have fun.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the great words, and I'll have to agree, I've been associated with many other groups of people but hunters, archer's specifically seem to be the greatest friends we've ever met. I hope you'll both and all you all out there will stop in and visit us at our website too  

Have a very Happy and safe New Year! :drum: 

Also I'll pass on to Nathan you think he's a great guy  I tend to agree, and am only partially prejudice


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, its a great show. :thumbs_up Nathan Jones is a hardcore bowhunter big time. I missed the dang show on Tuesday, dang kids crying :thumbs_do


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Yaaay another member of the Hoosier Mafia. 

Anytime you're up our way wife and I'll trade you and your husband awesome BBQ for going hunting. 

We've got a couple weeks of season left good luck on the hunting.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Jules. Sounds like you'll be right at home here.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

Selil said:


> Yaaay another member of the Hoosier Mafia.
> 
> Anytime you're up our way wife and I'll trade you and your husband awesome BBQ for going hunting.
> 
> We've got a couple weeks of season left good luck on the hunting.


Hi Selil!

I'm all done hunting Whitetail for the season, Nathan is hunting Kentucky yet and can't take me out :sad: 
There's always Turkey :smile:
Where abouts our great state are you from?


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

julesj93 said:


> Hi Selil!
> 
> I'm all done hunting Whitetail for the season, Nathan is hunting Kentucky yet and can't take me out :sad:
> There's always Turkey :smile:
> Where abouts our great state are you from?



I up on the North Shore better known as Lake Michigan near Gary. I'm a professor at one of our great hoosier state universities.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

We are clear down in southern part of the state, Washington is about 50 miles north of Evansville which is pretty near Kentucky


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Next time Beverly Shores has a restricted hunt you should come on up. Imagine hundreds (thousands?) of BIG well fed deer in a total urban environment. Guys sitting on peoples back porches shooting deer. Or, from peoples roof tops. I even heard of a little old lady bringing soda pop out to hunters.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to our Family Julie. Hope you enjoy your stay. Anything you or your Husband need just "Give a member a shout, we'll do our best" Haven't caught your show, as of yet; but will do so now....... 
Rick


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Thanks For the Warm Welcome*

Thanks SweitzRick!
And I have felt intirely welcome here on Archery Talk Boards  It has been a great experiance to talk to all the great people here and everyone has been awefully nice !
If you have a chance to catch Wild Extremes I'm sure that you won't be disappointed. :bounce: 
If you get time visit me on our website and forum I have it in my signature here on Archery Talk. Part of my job is right there as staff member on the site, so I'm around most of the time.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Will do the website as soon as I get my new computer. other desk top died.Boo Hoo on laptop. ............


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

SwietsRick said:


> Will do the website as soon as I get my new computer. other desk top died.Boo Hoo on laptop. ............


I'll look forward to a visit from you, and all my other buddies at Archery Talk, both here and at Wild Extremes! :wink:


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Just hoping to hear from all my friends here at Archery Talk. I don't get as much time to spend here as I'd like and I miss hearing from you all. If you feel the same I'd sure love to hear from you on our site. If you haven't heard from me in a while please come and visit, I do miss hearing from you all! :wink: 
We have a good time on WE forum and try to keep all our forum members up to date but it would be a great help to have some of you all to check in from time to time and let us know what's going on in the rest of the world of archery!
Take good care and,
Keep on Slammin' !
Julie Jones


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

blue thunder said:


> Welcome aboard julie.As you can see,a pretty good group of people here.I watch the man's channel.I don't remember if I have seen your show or not,but you can bet I'll be watching for ya now.Have fun.



Hi BlueThunder!
Is that you with the bike? I always thought I wanted to try riding, we hunt out near Sturgis in SD and I've been through a couple of days before the big rally, it looks like a hoot, but I don't know if I'd actually be brave enough at my size to try and ride one of the Big Dogs!
Be safe on the road, and
Keep on Slammin'
Julie


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tim Roberts said:


> :welcome: to AT Jules. Sounds like you'll be right at home here.


Hello Tim Roberts!

I'm sorry I am just now replying to your kind welcome! 
Yes both Nathan and myself have felt very welcome here at AT  

We spend a lot of time both here and http://wildextremes.tv 

We'd love to see you join in the diverse crowd that frequents our site, we have several members from AT stopping by and enjoying the banter and would love to add more!

Keep On Slammin'
Julie Jones


----------

